# Current clock speed question



## edgil1985 (Nov 23, 2008)

I got a program that says that my current clock speed is 798Mhz and the max is 1596 Mhz, what can I do to raise it and will it cause my cpu to overheat or is that not overclocking and what will I gain from doing it?


----------



## edgil1985 (Nov 23, 2008)

it is in a HP laptop by the way


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

laptops are out of the question, you can't overclock them. and thats pretty slow....so there's not difference to heat it up that much.


----------



## Valdeam (Nov 24, 2008)

Would be a lot of heat building up in a laptop case

Valdeam


----------

